# Urine smell in bathroom even after cleaning!



## Please help (Apr 12, 2013)

Please Help. I have an upstairs bathroom shared by my 11-year old twins. There is a constant strong urine smell that comes from the bathroom. It's often so strong, you can smell it when ascending the stairs. Initially I thought there was an aim problem, but I've quarantined the bathroom and the strong smell doesn't occur in my other bathrooms. I constantly clean and scrub with bleach and disinfectant. When smelling the toilet, sink, drain,... I cannot seem to find the origin of the odor. When I've quarantined the bathroom after cleansing, the order does subside. The bathroom is tiled. Home built in 1992 and it has not been updated. The house is a foreclosure and was purchased 4 years ago. The smell began about 3-4 months ago. There is a vent, but no window. There is one sink, a toilet and bathtub with a shower. :furious:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Could be a failed wax ring and urine is sitting between the bowl and the tile.


Either that or you missed a spot. :laughing:


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First guess would be a leaking wax ring.
Pull the toilet and see if it's gone on long enough to leak under the tiles.
Loose tiles, moves when you push on them, all bad signs.


----------



## Please help (Apr 12, 2013)

I just pulled on the toilet and the bottom seemed pretty sturdy. None of the tiles around the side felt loose when I pushed on them. The grout looked decent in some areas (the sides). Improvement is needed in others (some brownish areas). The toilet bowl (top part) was pretty shaky. When lifting the bowl top the water smelled fresh. I also checked behind the toilet and the back tile area was wet. I mopped with soap and bleach earlier today, but I think that should have dried by now. I dried it and will check the area later. Any other suggestions. Thanks so far everyone. I will edit my profile. I joined today.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if they missed enough times it could be laying between the tank and the top of the bowl where you can't really get to it to clean it.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

Please help said:


> I just pulled on the toilet and the bottom seemed pretty sturdy. None of the tiles around the side felt loose when I pushed on them. The grout looked decent in some areas (the sides). Improvement is needed in others (some brownish areas). The toilet bowl (top part) was pretty shaky. When lifting the bowl top the water smelled fresh. I also checked behind the toilet and the back tile area was wet. I mopped with soap and bleach earlier today, but I think that should have dried by now. I dried it and will check the area later. Any other suggestions. Thanks so far everyone. I will edit my profile. I joined today.


 
So, you didn't actually unbolt the toilet from the floor and remove it? Wax rings can leak for a number of reasons. Sometimes they don't get installed properly Sometimes, extreme plunging can distort the wax ring and cause it to leak. When cleaning the toilet, are you making sure to get up under the rim of the bowl? Even then, it's possible the outlet holes in the rim have bacteria buildup and contributing to the odor. After pulling the toilet up and checking the wax ring, make sure to install a new on. You'll need to install a new wax ring before putting the toilet back in place. They''re only a couple dollars. 

If the distance between the top of the toilet drain flange and the top of the tile is greater than 3/8", you may need to install an extra-thick wax ring or stack two of the smaller rings.

As for disinfecting the holes under the rim, pour a cup of bleach in the tank, then flush the toilet. Do this a few times. (somebody's bound to comment about how bleach is bad for the flapper, but doing this a few times won't cause any problems).


----------



## Please help (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol. "Pull the toilet" to me meant pulling on it not unbolting the entire unit. I am cleaning under the rim and all parts I can reach constantly and I try to over cleanse it due to the smell. I will try bleach in the tank starting today. I will also have the wax ring replaced and thoroughly clean the area once the entire unit is removed. Again thanks everyone. I'm hopeful it's the wax ring!!


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

When I redid our bathroom many years ago my wife jokingly suggested a urinal for me and our three boys. I jokingly replied we didn't need a urinal we have a shower. (She didn't find that as funny as I thought). Anyway, are the boys possibly using the tub/shower to help "reduce" your cleaning?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I've replaced dozens and dozens of bathroom floors caused by leaking wax rings, broken flanges, loose closit bolts, wrong ring used.
Time and time again I hear the same excuse, I could not afford a plumber to change the ring.
A new ring is less then $5.00 and is a DIY 101 job to change. How much do you think having to remove and replace a whole bathroom floor cost?

FIY the thing on the back of the toilet that stores the water is called a tank.
What you sit on is called the bowl.
If that tank was loose the donut gasket between the tank and the bowl can leak.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.fluidmaster.com//water-leaking-from-multiple-areas.html


----------



## jagans (Oct 21, 2012)

You cant overlook the fact that the people that were foreclosed on were probably pissed off, so they pissed on, if you get my drift. 

Are you sure its not in the carpet outside the bathroom? 

I still cant believe what the lending institutions and real estate moguls did and were for the most part allowed to get away with it. They basically ruined the economy and walked away from it. Now it is starting all over again.


----------



## agoodboy (Apr 5, 2013)

hi Please help –

Just a newbie myself but I’ve replaced several rings, including my own recently. This is definitely a DIY job – if you want to. I don’t think it was mentioned but I think it is recommended NOT to do any kind of caulking or sealing where the toilet bowl meets the floor.

I think some people like to do that because they feel they don’t want water going under the bowl when they wash their bathroom floor. But any kind of seal can mask a leak under the bowl. That’s how I knew I had a leak, water was coming out from under the bowl onto the floor tile.

I pulled up the toilet and sure enough the wax ring had deteriorated and was leaking. Easy fix.





Please help said:


> ...I also checked behind the toilet and the back tile area was wet. ...



I had water just at one side of the toilet also. When I looked at the failed wax ring I saw why: it had deteriorated in such a way that the water would leak out towards one direction. 

Good luck!


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a thought! Some time back I almost bought a foreclosure that had strong animal urine smell, really bad. The Realtor told me to splash some bleach around and seal the floor.

Come to find out that is the wrong thing to do. Once you have eliminated any mechanical issues and still have trouble. Google enzymes fro urine odor removal.

Here's one to start with.
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_remove_urine_odor Jim


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

A UV fluorescent light is also handy for finding spots.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

grout on the tile floor is soaked with urine ?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

biggles said:


> grout on the tile floor is soaked with urine ?


Nice catch. Could be that the grout was never properly sealed and has absorbed all of the urine from "overspray".


I'd check the wax ring first. Cheaper and easier.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

agoodboy said:


> hi Please help –
> 
> Just a newbie myself but I’ve replaced several rings, including my own recently. This is definitely a DIY job – if you want to. I don’t think it was mentioned but I think it is recommended NOT to do any kind of caulking or sealing where the toilet bowl meets the floor.
> 
> I think some people like to do that because they feel they don’t want water going under the bowl when they wash their bathroom floor. But any kind of seal can mask a leak under the bowl. That’s how I knew I had a leak, water was coming out from under the bowl onto the floor tile


Not true. You really should caulk it, but leave a 2" space on the back side incase of a leak in the seal.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

jsbuilders said:


> Not true. You really should caulk it, but leave a 2" space on the back side incase of a leak in the seal.


Not true either. You should caulk the whole thing (code). If it really leaks, it will blow the caulking out anyway.


----------



## jsbuilders (Apr 13, 2013)

Alan said:


> Not true either. You should caulk the whole thing (code). If it really leaks, it will blow the caulking out anyway.


Not code here. And only if the caulk is the path of least resistances.


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

Please help said:


> I am cleaning under the rim and all parts I can reach...


Use a spray cleaner for the other spots. And you can rinse with water in a spray bottle.


----------



## Please help (Apr 12, 2013)

:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: Tried the bleach idea -- helped some, but its not the answer, I definitely missed cleaning thoroughly underneath where the tank and bowl meet. The tank moves a lot - sways is better word for its movement, which it seems, based on a reply, could be problematic. I'm looking forward to pulling the bowl and checking the wax ring, however - I'm beginning to believe trashing the entire unit -- tank and all is in order. My small plumbing DIY project may be morphing into removing and installing a low flow toilet with all new parts. I do believe aesthetically, no grout around the toilet is a much nicer look. Will update as I progress. 

Is it possible that a bathroom with only a vent and no window would have more long-term odor problems, or no, if properly vented?


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

You could use as powerful an exhaust fan as you want, so you actually have more control over the ventilation with a vent...assuming you do have an exhaust fan for the vent.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Please help said:


> :wallbash::wallbash::wallbash: Tried the bleach idea -- helped some, but its not the answer, I definitely missed cleaning thoroughly underneath where the tank and bowl meet. The tank moves a lot - sways is better word for its movement, which it seems, based on a reply, could be problematic. I'm looking forward to pulling the bowl and checking the wax ring, however - I'm beginning to believe trashing the entire unit -- tank and all is in order. My small plumbing DIY project may be morphing into removing and installing a low flow toilet with all new parts. I do believe aesthetically, no grout around the toilet is a much nicer look. Will update as I progress.
> 
> Is it possible that a bathroom with only a vent and no window would have more long-term odor problems, or no, if properly vented?


 I just removed my toilet due to being unable to tighten the bolts to stop the toilet from moving and the flange that holds the toilet in place is broken! Hope you have better luck.

You are using the term urine smell, odors are subjective. If you have a bad seal at the toilet you may be getting sewer gas smell.

First fix the mechanical problems, that may be where the odor is coming from. 
JIm


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

cut a piece of carpet the neighbors throw out see if that seals the floor and the smell...then chuck the carpet and or cut a tinkle pad for the troops...wifey is going to love carpet in the bathroom:furious:...definitly warms it up on those cool mornings:thumbsup: if anything..i do hvac service and had a vendor store(candy, papers and stuff) in the lobby of a hospital...the complaint was a random smellevery now and then..checked all the ducts the rooftop nothing.knelt down and caught a wiff of the rug...when the temp changed in the room especially heating it to 72F it stunk... they shampoo the rug and spritz it on a monthly deal...has to be something pourous that absorbs and gets triggered on temp hot shower whatever...a seal maybe but the tank water flushes and dilutes the bowl constantly it would also leak into the basement or ceilings we'll get it...bath crashers is going get in there...


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

For those eavesdropping but unfortunately too late for the OP. Get one of those toilet carpet sets (floor, lid, tank covers). The part that goes around the toilet on the floor is great for keeping overspray from soaking into th floor.

If the bottom part (the bowl) rocks or if you pull on it, you will break the wax seal and will have pull it (completely off after undoing the bolts) and replace the wax seal. If you do this, be sure to test and correct any rocking without the wax seal before doing the final reassembly with the new wax seal. Note: The bottom of the toilet must not actually touch the flange on the floor.


----------



## Please help (Apr 12, 2013)

:huh: Thanks jjrbus! I've changed enough diapers to know an intense urine smell and I think you are right. Its an intense smell, yes urine, but there's something else Im smelling that I couldn't really describe. Sewer Gas smell must be there also. Wax ring would be the main culprit -- hopefully.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I feel that I understand what you are going through. When both of my boys were home there was a constant urine-like smell in their bath area regardless of cleaning. After they seemingly grew up (?) and left home I cleaned that bath really good, all cracks, crevices, just everything. The smell continued for a few weeks though. I finally pulled the toilet out for ring inspection and possibly found the source of my problem. It appears that due to mis-aiming the urine had run down the front of the toilet, weeped under the base and had gotten under the linoleum flooring. I pulled up the linoleum, treated the stains with a Clorox solution, and allowed this to dry for weeks. The smell disappeared. New flooring (which was due anyway), new toilet seal/ring and all has been well. Well, for about ten (10) years--now my oldest son has two boys, ages 6 & 8,  who stay with me as often. Less rules at Grandpa's. Re-training all over again !!! The only difference this time is that these BOYZ (as I call t hem) had rather go pee off of the back deck than use the toilet.


----------



## agoodboy (Apr 5, 2013)

agoodboy said:


> hi Please help –
> Just a newbie myself but I’ve replaced several rings, including my own recently. This is definitely a DIY job – if you want to. I don’t think it was mentioned but I think it is recommended NOT to do any kind of caulking or sealing where the toilet bowl meets the floor.
> I think some people like to do that because they feel they don’t want water going under the bowl when they wash their bathroom floor. But any kind of seal can mask a leak under the bowl. That’s how I knew I had a leak, water was coming out from under the bowl onto the floor tile.
> …





jsbuilders said:


> Not true. You really should caulk it, but leave a 2" space on the back side incase of a leak in the seal.



I didn't know that. Learn something new all the time. Did a little checking and it seems like more plumbers than not caulk, but also leave a space on the back side as you say.

But I guess since it's code that kind of ends the debate.


----------



## jjrbus (Aug 28, 2009)

Thurman said:


> I feel that I understand what you are going through. When both of my boys were home there was a constant urine-like smell in their bath area regardless of cleaning. After they seemingly grew up (?) and left home I cleaned that bath really good, all cracks, crevices, just everything. The smell continued for a few weeks though. I finally pulled the toilet out for ring inspection and possibly found the source of my problem. It appears that due to mis-aiming the urine had run down the front of the toilet, weeped under the base and had gotten under the linoleum flooring. I pulled up the linoleum, treated the stains with a Clorox solution, and allowed this to dry for weeks. The smell disappeared. New flooring (which was due anyway), new toilet seal/ring and all has been well. Well, for about ten (10) years--now my oldest son has two boys, ages 6 & 8,  who stay with me as often. Less rules at Grandpa's. Re-training all over again !!! The only difference this time is that these BOYZ (as I call t hem) had rather go pee off of the back deck than use the toilet.


From what I have read, bleach may not be the answer! Being in that situation again I will use enzymes. JIm


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Correct, bleach is not all that ideal for it. That and should someone accidentally combine it with another cleaner there's a the risk of forming chlorine gas. It's really only good for laundry use on white cotton, and not really much else. It's just not a good cleaning agent for modern materials.


----------

